# Operation Bayou Bomb...Confirmed Hit!!!!!



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am at work today, busier than usual for a Sunday afternoon. Joel (jmcrawf1), walks in with his girlfriend and they both have huge smiles on their faces. I'm with a customer thinking to myself this can't be good. No sooner does the customer leave Joel slaps me with a box of Party Shorts!!!!!! I was speechless.

Along with the box there are notes from all the guys that were in on it. James(AsetOne), George(gnukfu), Gary(gwc4sc), Dan(Hardcz), John(ja3480), Joel(jmcrawf1), Vin(massphatness), Bao(mugen910), Scott(shilala), Adam(Silound), Kevin(The Korean), and Mike(Volt).

Guys, Thank You! This was very very unexpected and unnecessary. You are all great guys and BOTL! Thank you again!

Now the damage.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

So I guess we do have some sort of way to bomb you huh? 
:r:gn:gn:gn:gn:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very, very nice Mr. White.

Great list of gorillas puttin the hit on you.

Enjoy.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Suicide bomb!!:tu:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I have no idea what we hit you with, but A) you deserved it and B) I wouldn't have missed it for the world! Enjoy.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad you liked em bro. You deserved it :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ricky you deserved it man!!!!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Well done gang. Well done!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow great hit thouse will be great:tu Hand delivered is always a nice touch:chk


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Well we got to talking and decided that something had to be done to counteract all those sly remarks you make.

Enjoy my friend, those are some very tasty sticks.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Well we got to talking and decided that something had to be done to counteract all those sly remarks you make.
> 
> Enjoy my friend, those are some very tasty sticks.


Sly? Not me.....

Thanks again guys!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

hahaha....

Enjoy bud, you deserve it 

James


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Ricky's address.







That is all.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it  great hit


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...Partagas Shorts. Very nice!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nicely done fellas :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I have Ricky's address.
> 
> That is all.


Yes, I know.....:hn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170113


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Impressive Boy's......:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Enjoy em Bro! You can run but you can't hide!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy :BS!!!

Nicely played:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hoo-ray for Ricky!!!


----------

